# Painters pants or overalls for kids?



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

With labor getting more and more expensive, I am taking a new approach :whistling2: Lol Actually, I want to get some painters pants or overalls for my 6 yr old son. Been looking online and have found nothing in white. Plenty of Carharts, etc but I would like him to have some whites. Anyone know where I can find some? Thanks


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

That's a tough one. I forget where, thinking Old Navy, had carpenter style pants in white. Might be your best bet to find some not actual work pants but look just like it.

These may be a little big but are close: http://www.workinggear.com/gc/catal...-Fit-Boys-White-Boys-8-16-13MWBWI-cat996.html


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thank you very much for the link. Those will work. May be a bit big for a while, but he can grow into them.


----------

